# Charter in Puerto Rico??



## Whitecap00 (Mar 7, 2008)

Heading to Puerto Rico the first week of May. Planning on doing some fishing while im over there. Can anyone recommend an offshorecharter?


----------



## ONELINEOFF (Mar 9, 2010)

been to puerto rico on a charter / word of the wise make sure you know in advanced what they are targeting . We went out of cabo rojo and and promised fish for the plate and alll we caught was barracudda. 

good luck


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I went out with a guy who's supposed to be the biggest down there, don't remember the name but he's on the left as you cross the stone bridge going towards the old city and the fort. He controls several boats and has a tackle shop at the dock. I wouldn't go again. It was a shared charter. I had a guy who worked for me along and there was a couple who had never fished.

We caught a couple of dorado and small wahoo. We could have cleaned up on dorado, they were really active on a weed line, but the captain kept us off to the side only going in close a couple of times to let us pick off the two, plus two for the couple. There was no trick at all, as soon as we got near the line we picked up dorado, once a double, but he wasn't going to let us catch a bunch.

Then when we got in he was offended that we wanted to keep our fish to take back to the condo and grill on the beach - he wanted the fish.

They seem to be interested in big bucks big game fishing, but it was not the season. That's fine, I would be too, but that does not mean you can't show us others a good time - if he doesn't want to he shouldn't take the charter. Having a captain act like he's doing you a favor by taking your money does not lend to a good atmosphere.

I think Iremember the name but since I'm not 100% sure I'm not going to say. The dock is at 18.45979 North by 66.087593 West.

We went tarpon fishing in the lagoon with a small operator and he showed us a good time. Didn't catch much, they were rolling but had lockjaw, but he was friendly and worked hard at it - that I would do again. Wish I remembered his name, but it's been a few years.


----------



## Whitecap00 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I guess I need to do my homework before this trip??


----------

